# Πολυτονικό χωρίς βαρείες



## vfaronov (Apr 29, 2012)

Όπως ξέρω, τα τελευταία έτη του πολυτονικού συστήματος (20ος αι.;) δεν χρησιμοποιόταν τακτικά η βαρεία. Απορώ γιατί; Γιατί βαρεία και όχι π.χ. η δασεία, που πρέπει να μάθεις πού να τη βάζεις. Θέλω απλώς να καταλάβω την αιτία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2012)

Καλημέρα, καλωσήρθες.

Κάποιοι λένε ότι θα έπρεπε στο μονοτονικό να κρατήσουμε τη δασεία για να καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί αλλάζουν κάποια γράμματα στη σύνθεση, π.χ. _κατά + ολικός > καθολικός, από + ήλιος > αφήλιον_. Ορίστε, λένε, την κρατάνε οι ξένοι, π.χ. _hologram, hero, hyper_. Όμως, είτε γράφουμε τη δασεία πάνω στη λέξη είτε ξέρουμε ότι κάποιες λέξεις προφέρονταν με έναν δασύ φθόγγο στην αρχή και προκαλούσαν τις αλλαγές που προκαλούσαν, σήμερα τις προφέρουμε χωρίς τον δασύ φθόγγο. Καλό είναι να μαθαίνουμε ποιες ήταν οι δασυνόμενες για να καταλαβαίνουμε τις παλιές αλλαγές που είπα. Μπορούμε να τις μαθαίνουμε παπαγαλία (π.χ. Δασυνόμενες §160) ή με έμμεσο τρόπο (π.χ. αφού λέμε _καθόλου_, το _όλο_ είχε δασεία· ή, αφού η αγγλική λέξη είναι _hologram_, το _όλο_ είχε δασεία). 

Η βαρεία δεν είχε καμία απολύτως επίδραση στον τρόπο που διαμορφώθηκε η γλώσσα. Ακόμα και όταν γράφαμε στο πολυτονικό, τη βαρεία δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσαμε. Την έβαζαν οι τυπογράφοι, που ήξεραν τους κανόνες καλύτερα από τους συγγραφείς. Στην αρχή ο ρόλος της ήταν σαν το ρόλο της ψιλής. Έβαζαν ψιλή εκεί που δεν έβαζαν δασεία. Έβαζαν βαρεία εκεί που δεν έβαζαν οξεία ή περισπωμένη. Έπειτα άλλαξε αυτό και έβαζαν βαρεία στην τελευταία συλλαβή. Όλα αυτά δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με τον τρόπο που οι Έλληνες πρόφεραν τη γλώσσα τους. Αναπόφευκτα, κάποια στιγμή οι τυπογράφοι πέταξαν τη βαρεία. Και κάποια στιγμή πετάξαμε όλα τα άχρηστα σημεία και κρατήσαμε μόνο την οξεία που μας χρειάζεται.


----------



## vfaronov (Apr 29, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ nickel.
Δεν υπήρχε λοιπόν κανένα ειδικό πρόβλημα με τη βαρεία, ήταν απλώς το πρώτο βήμα προς την απλοποίηση του συστήματος. Τώρα καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2012)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μπορεί μεν οι τυπογράφοι να τη χρησιμοποιούσανε, αλλά όταν εμφανίστηκαν οι γραφομηχανές έλειπε κάποιο σχετικό πλήκτρο για τη βαρεία — οπότε η έλευση της απλοποίησης επιταχύνθηκε.


----------



## vfaronov (Apr 29, 2012)

Μμμ, αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον! Βρήκα 







μια εικόνα ενός πολυτονικού πληκτρολογίου, και πράγματι δεν φαίνεται να έχει τη βαρεία. Ευχαριστώ Zazula (και πώς δεν το είδα στο polytoniko.org νωρίτερα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η εικόνα που βρήκες vfaronov (την πρόσθεσα στην ανάρτησή σου), κυρίως επειδή απεικονίζει εξελληνισμένο γαλλικό πληκτρολόγιο AZERTY και όχι QWERTY. Τώρα μένει να ανακαλύψουμε αν υπήρχαν εξαρχής και πληκτρολόγια γραφομηχανών QWERTY ή όχι, πότε έγινε η αλλαγή και αν όλο αυτό το φαινόμενο έχει σχέση με το θέμα που σε ενδιαφέρει (υποθέτω πως όχι).

Και καλώς όρισες κι από μένα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2012)

Πάντως οι γραφομηχανές που έχω υπόψη μου απ' τη δεκαετία του '50 ήταν πράγματι προσαρμοσμένες από AZERTY, γεγονός που το είχα δικαιολογήσει υποθέτοντας (πιθανόν λανθασμένα — αλλά θα μας πουν σχετικά οι επαΐοντες) πως είναι πολύ φυσιολογικότερο κι ευκολότερο να βασίσεις μια ελληνική γραφομηχανή σε προσαρμογή μιας γαλλικής, καθότι η γαλλική έχει κι εκείνη τόνους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2012)

Δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου αυτό που λες, Ζαζ. Εγώ πάντως έμαθα στα 70ζ με γραφομηχανή που είχε τέτοιο κλαβιέ:






(Από εδώ, στην παρ. 2.3).


Κι αυτή εδώ μοιάζει να έχει βαρεία, δίπλα στο Λ...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2012)

Πάντως αυτή δεν έχει συνδυασμούς της βαρείας με τα πνεύματα — αλλά ούτε και της περισπωμένης με τα πνεύματα. Τι ίσχυε σχετικά μ' αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2012)

Ας τσιτάρω τους ειδήμονες...



polytoniko.org said:


> Μποροῦμε νὰ θεωρήσουμε τὴν βαρεία σὰν παραλλαγὴ τῆς ὀξείας ποὺ μπαίνει μόνο στὴ λήγουσα καὶ μόνο ὅταν δὲν ἀκολουθεῖ σημεῖο στίξης.



Για την περισπωμένη, ίσως το πλήκτρο λειτουργούσε με διπλό στοπ (δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου) --εννοώ ότι δεν προχωρούσε ο κύλινδρος αν δεν πατούσες γράμμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2012)

Οπωσδήποτε να ρίξετε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.ough.gr/index.php?mod=articles&op=view&id=286

Είχα μια γραφομηχανή ολόιδια με τη λευκή Olympia (η επόμενή μου ήταν IBM με μπαλάκι [golf ball] και η αμέσως επόμενη μια με μαργαρίτα [daisy wheel] και αναλογική γραφή). Ωστόσο, δεν θυμάμαι να είχα ποτέ γραφομηχανή με βαρεία. Αν είχε βαρεία κάποια, θα ήταν ο πιο αχρησιμοποίητος συνδυασμός πλήκτρων.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου αυτό που λες, Ζαζ. Εγώ πάντως έμαθα στα 70ζ με γραφομηχανή που είχε τέτοιο κλαβιέ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Με τέτοια γραφομηχανή έμαθα κι εγώ, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι αν αυτό είναι βαρεία. Στο διπλανό πλήκτρο είναι η δασεία και η ψιλή. Η απόστροφος πού είναι;

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα! Δεν έχει ούτε το 1, και το γράφαμε με κεφαλαίο Ι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2012)

Με τίποτε δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν η γραφομηχανή μου είχε αυτό το πλήκτρο. Για απόστροφο χρησιμοποιούσε κανείς ό,τι ήθελε. Την ψιλή, τη βαρεία, αυτό πάνω από την περισπωμένη (εκτός αν ήταν υπογεγραμμένη, που δεν το θυμάμαι).

Προφανώς υπήρχαν μικροδιαφορές στα μη βασικά πλήκτρα από μάρκα σε μάρκα (ίσως και για να πιάσουν διαφορετικό κοινό). Κάποιες που είδα εκεί που μας παρέπεμψε ο Νίκελ έχουν τονισμένα γαλλικά. Εγώ είχα διαμορφώσει (με παραγγελία) μια μικρή αγγλική Olivetti και της είχα προσθέσει σκακιστικά σύμβολα (βασιλιά, πυργάκι, αλογάκι κλπ).


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2012)

Γραφομηχανή με ποίηση (ή αλλιώς, η ποίηση της γραφομηχανής) εδώ.


----------

